# Cervelo-2for2 in Oly TT gold!!!



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds like Cervelo has the fastest TT bike in the world. Fabian C won the Oly TT gold medal. Kristen Armstrong won the gold in the womans OLY TT. I'm guessing they were on P3's. Since a world champ paint scheme P3 is coming out in the fall, I wonder if an OLY champ bike should follow???


----------

